# SE-R Club of Puerto Rico



## Guest (May 1, 2002)

Hi all! 

First of all WELCOME to this Forums. Is a good way for Nissan owners to be informed, share knowlege and have a good time. 

We are trying to make a club here in Puerto Rico. This is to all SE-R's owners that lives in PR and visit this site. You are invited to our first meeting thats going to be held at *LA PISTA DE SALINAS this next Sunday, May 5 2002*. Also enjoy the 3rd SoloUno event of the season. 

Any additional inf. you can e-mail me to: 

[email protected] 

or 

[email protected] 


PEACE! 
www.fiebre.com


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Other sites*

Hey Mr SE-R. Otro boricua. Have you checked the puertoricodragracing.com & puertoricoracing.com? Im going there in June and I hope to go to la pista de carolina.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

¿Que es la que hay'? Yes, I checked those sites. Do you have checked www.fiebre.com ? 

Let me know when you visit the Island to go to the Pista de Carolina. They have a new event each thursday. They called the fast and the furious. Is for street cars only. They also have events every Wednesday. 

We went to Salinas last Sunday. We met a lot of people with Nissans.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*La fiebre*

Como estamos pai. Checked la fiebre .com I will be visiting there every day. Didnt know about it. I will let you know when I go to PR. Hablamos despues. David.


----------

